# Gingersnaps for Car Sickness - does it really work?



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've gotten this recommendation a number of times and am going to try it tonight.

I'm just curious as to whether anybody at all has actually had success with this...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, it worked for my dog! Tucker would puke anytime we went into the car for more than a ten minute drive. There was a get together planned for some online people, a 2:45 drive one way. I gave him four or five gingersnaps before we left, a couple when we stopped to potty and no puking!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes ginger is very good for motion sickness and other stomach issues (hence why ginger ale is good to drink when you are sick). If your dog like gingersnaps (and I have not met a dog that doesn't), then give him some before going in the car.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I used ginger for my puppy, but it didn't help at all. I might have used too little, and the next week I couldnt' get it into him at all because he really really hates the taste of it. I used ginger tablets though.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

They actually had this on Mythbusters (for use in people) and it worked!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have taken ginger tablets for feeling sick (not carsickness) and they work really well for me too. And the tablets I got are sold as 'travel sickness' tablets. They taste horrible though, not easy to swallow when you're already feeling sick.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well...
attempt #1 did not work for poor Brady.

That being said, I did feel much better after eating half a bag of gingersnaps!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Ginger chews

Newspaper under where he is sitting 

Rescue remedy 

Thats is what worked for us.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Not all gingersnap cookies use real ginger, also, and the artificially-flavored ones won't work. =P


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

But the Ginger capsules. You can find them at any drug store. Open the capsules and mix it into his food.

They also work on humans - 2 capsules will take away most any upset stomach issues or nausea.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pai said:


> Not all gingersnap cookies use real ginger, also, and the artificially-flavored ones won't work. =P


I made sure these did lol.
They were all natural ones too. The good kind.

And now they're all gone cus mommy liked them too much LOL


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

lisak_87 said:


> And now they're all gone cus mommy liked them too much LOL


Man, I know how that goes, lol!


----------

